# Selling: Ultramarines Army (Roughly 2k Points)



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys, looking to sell my Ultramarines 4th Company army. Thought I'd offer it here before it goes onto e-bay. See below for price, pics, and list. All units are painted to an ok tabletop standard (neatly painted, no washes/highlights).

Looking for *£90 *for the lot, only posting with UK (sorry!). Can collect, payment either in person or via PayPal.

What you get:

Marneus Calgar with Honor Guard
Captain w/Terminator Armour + Company Command Squad
Chaplain w/Jump Pack
5 Assault Terminators w/Forgeworld Ultramarines shoulders
5 Assault Marines
10 man Tac Squad (flamer, ML)
9 man Tac Squad (flamer)
2 x Dreadnaughts (TL Las Cannon, CCW)
1 x Drop Pod
1 x Whirlwind
1 x Preadator (Auto-Cannon, HBolter sponsons)
1 x Landraider (Vanilla Lascannon version)
1 x Landspeeder Storm
5 x Scouts (Bolters, heavy Bolter, Scout Sgt Telion)
Also not included in the photo but also throwing in 5 man sternguard squad (the standard GW metal ones).

Photos:























































Replies in here or via PM,

Cheers,

Bayonet


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh aye I'll throw in Codex: Space Marines aswell.

Bayonet


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice man if they went so well painted I would take em to repaint for my army


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahh just paint your eyes red, then they will be red!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and the sky remote doesn't come with the package...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So then it does include.

The Plant
Candle in a bowl
Play school kitchen?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

The playschool kitchens mine! You may have the candle... 

Just worked this all out and it's atleast £340 RRP so grab yourself a bargain before fleabay gets it!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, up on e-bay now if anyones still interested: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647605185&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Sold now via E-bay!

Thanks to those that showed interest.


----------

